# Slingshot Of The Month - Jan 2013 - Discussion



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the place to talk about all things 'Slingshot of the Month' related for Jan 2013.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

This is going to be a difficult month to vote for...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, it is!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

I forgot about Dayhiker's Robin Hood, it's got a great shape, color, and finish.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

LittleBear said:


> I forgot about Dayhiker's Robin Hood, it's got a great shape, color, and finish.


Yeah, I was really glad I went back and found it :thumbsup:


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

can you believe the talent this forum has? there is so many talented people here! I wish I had 1% of it.  and it is just not in the making of slingshot's. catchbox's is another area were I see a lot of creativity! lot of great stuff!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rapidray said:


> can you believe the talent this forum has? there is so many talented people here! I wish I had 1% of it.  and it is just not in the making of slingshot's. catchbox's is another area were I see a lot of creativity! lot of great stuff!


Indeed!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> LittleBear said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot about Dayhiker's Robin Hood, it's got a great shape, color, and finish.
> ...


Thanks for the nomination, M_J!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Phew :banghead: ! This is challenging.

What I find making it difficult is that the cattys are in different style categories. I would pick more than one first place because of them being so different.

How could you not pick The Nutcracker Sweet for the innovation, functionality, all the way to the Name.

Then there are Nathan's artistic material composition of an existing style, The look of the Yew natural and Quarteinmynose trade for new composite design. And I could go on, so no slight to the others I didn't mention.

And ....

OK so I will go now and make my difficult and perhaps unfair to some, decision. At least it is a challenge to pick a winner.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

4 months ago I thought there where 2 styles of catapult, the type with a wrist brace and the ones that look like they've fallen out of a tree.
The innovation and skill on display here is at an astronomical level and I am truly shocked to be nominated.
Thank you Chepo, you have honoured me sir.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hi guys

As always all are beautiful and will work hard to nominate.
Thank you very much for my lord Burnnett nomination, for me is an honor.

Greetings ... Alf :wave:


----------

